
What Can America Learn from Europe About Regulating Big Tech? - fifloufo
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/annals-of-technology/what-can-america-learn-from-europe-about-regulating-big-tech
======
eurue7ueuud
Why would we ever want to copy European tech? So that we can become irrelevant
outside ourselves too? For all the talk of protecting users most advocacy from
the cyber crowd boils down demonizing large companies simply for being large
and inventing new forms of damage because consumers don't feel especially
harmed by the current environment. The tech scene that is showering users in
free and useful products didn't come from Europe or European practices.

